# [Finnish NR] Kim Jokinen - 16.85 Square-1 Single (20.70 Average)



## Username (Mar 5, 2016)

The last few moves kinda hurt to watch  also holy crap my parity looks fast (in the average video).



Spoiler: The average


----------

